# For weight gainers only



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

5000 cals easy!

meal 1

3 whole eggs-5 egg whites

1 cup oatmeal

5 oz lean ground beef

meal 2

2 scoops whey protein

2 scoops N-large

2 tbsp- whipping cream

1 tbsp-flax oil

meal 3

8-10 oz lean meat

1 cup rice or 8 oz potato

1 cup green vegge

1 tbsp olive oil

meal 4

same as 2

meal 5

same as 3

meal 6

8oz lean ground beef

1/2 cup green vegge

**post workout-3 scoop N-large-1 scoop whey

**1 cup of peanuts throught the day to snack on!!

you do the math!! i will bet it is between 5000-5500 in calories and NO junk in there!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I took this off of Ronnie Colemens web sight. This is what he said.

Over the years I have received numerous questions about how to add mass to one's frame. To put on mass can be a painstaking task for some. I have found that the following things can help a great deal with adding mass to the frame.

a. Eat, eat and eat some more

b. To add strength and mass, try to consume four to six meals a day. Choose from a variety of food groups at mealtime. Try to include lots of potatoes, rice, pasta, fruits and vegetables

c. Make sure you are eating enough. A low fat diet and avoiding refined foods are good, but it won't help you build mass. On the same note you don't want to eat a high fat diet all the time. Fat provides additional calories, the fat-souluble vitamins A, D, E and K and raw materials for important hormones that stimulate muscle growth.

d. Monitor the amount of mass you are gaining. Measure your body parts and weigh every week to see if you are going in the right direction.

e. Lastly, continue to train hard. And remember gaining mass won't happen overnight.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice one winger but... eating 5oz of lean ground beef from 6-8 in morning would definetly make me urge!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If you were getting paid for lifting then maybe it might taste better.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

if i was getting paid and had the money to buy the supplements and foods, i would be fine, the problem with me is i have to eat alot of what is cheap,

potatoes tuna eggs

whatever meats i can get my hands on, but the problem is i cannot afford 20 ozs of meat aday!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robin, just do the best you can and you will do just fine. Trust me on this it is a long road and it begins with just the first step! You got that covered already!

Cheers M8


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lets take Robin under our winger  . Robin you are the most likeable guy. When ordering food just stick with the protein stuff. You will be fine. I find it kinda funny that you have the money for gear and not for the protein. Dont get me wrong the gear will give you a bigger bang for your buck, but you are going to need to bump up your protein on the gear..............forgetaboutit. Just train and eat protein when you can. We are here for ya. Ask away.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

PM me anytime and I will help you all I can. Anyplace, anytime, anywhere. Just like the U.S. Marines!

Well maybe not like that.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks guys means alot,

i had money for the gear because it is not actually that much,

every month when i get paid i buy my gym pass,

and a supplement, mainly nlarge 2

i saved my nlarge2 from the month before, bought the gear, which wasn't much

then bought a cheaper supplement, so i have a box of protein bars, nlarge 2 and some other whey ready for when i am on the gear, i have 10 chicken breast in my freezer, and 6 cumberland sausages saved for when i start

i am just guna eat eat eat

i have a few trips to fast food outlets planned because they in moderate amounts contain enough protein,

tuna and baked potatoes i usually eat one a day, and scrambled eggs i try and eat everyday

i need to bump up my veg because i don't eat fruit, so more veg is in order

maybe some peanuts which i don't hate but can tolerate

what do u guys think?

been drinking alot of watered down milk lately to get the protein from it into my bloodstream fast

guys i really appreciate this, alot of people don't like my passion, because of my insecurities

this means alot because i know i am not going on this cycle on my own, you guys are there when i needs ya!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Right on Robin. Once again were here for ya and if you got any questions or what ever im sure we can answer them. I bet you cant wait to start. You will put on allot of size and strength on dbol. There is this big guy at my gym and that is his favorite.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Robin,

Protein is indeed very important, but be sure you dont neglect carbs. They aren't so good when you're dieting but when you are trying to bulk up they are just as important as protein. Carbs are very anabolic plus whilst the protein provides the raw material for muscle growth, carbs are what actually fuels the growth. If you're trying to grow you should be eating carbs and protein in a 3:1 ratio. E.g. for your bodyweight perhaps 200g Protein, 600g carbs and some healthy fats. Many studies have shown this to be most effective way of eating for muscle growth.

BTW, potatoes, tuna and eggs are all excellent foods!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I cant keep up wiht this intnsive diet, i, eating 3000 calories like i should, but i am finding myself feeling really sick around meal 4 and have the feeling that i am going to be sick,its been so bad ive had to skip meals 4-5 which i know is useless but i cant eat 6 meals anymore, my body cant handle it. Should i try altering my diet, maybe too high in sugar or something?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Are you eating the diet that I posted? Have you gained any weight? Have you gained any fat?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

how big r ur scoops of whey? what do u use to scoop?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

You should find a scoop inside your whey pot.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i found one in one of my pots (not all of them come with a scoop) but there's no indicator as to how many grams is in one scoop? My scooper is just over an inch in diameter and about the same in depth. any ideas how many grams is this?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If it is 100% whey then it is between 18-22 grams of protein.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

only 18-22 grams, the scoop is quite big and it doesn't take that many of these scoops to scoop up all the whey powder. i thought there was about 1Kg of the stuff in my tub! seems like it don't last long.

i normally go through about a tub every 2 or 3 weeks, how about u guys?


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

about every 4

i usually only have one a day except training days when i have 3


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well mine is 6 lbs. It will take me a while. There are 90 servings in mine. If I take one a day it will last me 90 days...........ha ha ha.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

jammy yank bastard


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey dont hate the cute guy!........................ha ha ha


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

haha, don't hate ya, just u get 6lbs of whey cheap compared to my painful proces and i am a student!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If I told you how much I make you would really be mad.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh true i can't wait to get a proper job and get some real green,

i am sure you are not guna tell me how much u earn


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

70,000 not counting what my wife makes. One year combined income was 130,000. But my wife likes to spend and I have a big house and allot of toys................so you guys actually make more than I do.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i think you should buy me a presant winger like 10 years supply of hgh  . just a thought. a cash donation would also be acceptable.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok post your name, address and phone number


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh you can pay for my next cycle if u like?

ur wife has alot of toys eh? nice one mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The more you make the more you spend. Not me the wife..............ha ha ha ha............wait a minute, that affects me big time......................dont get married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:guns:     :321: :vamp:


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

haha i know what you mean i used to spend loads money on my gf

now i make more and feel like i have less

i spend less on her

i need more money

i always need more money

why oh why can't i win the loettery!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You cant win unless you play. Save your money. The odds are way against you.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i won the lottery robin but it didnt help me much mate my gf had it all. mind you it was only a tenner lol.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hi all havnt been on for a while, gonn acome back and start postin again, just like to thank you robdoggy, winger, hacksii and ofcourse the rest for making me GAIN WEIGHT YEHAAAAAAAA

gained 3.5 pounds, i know its not much but im not gonna stop now!! could i post my diet and anyone give me some info on how i could change it so i could gain a little more thnaks


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

go ahead, post ur diet, exercises, etc..


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

8:00 am- 1 glass orange juice

1 glass of milk

1 glass of watr

4 weetabix

2 eggs

6 slices of toast w/peanut butter

11 to about 12:30 (depends on day)

apple

banana

1 weight gain shake(400 cals)

1 flax seed oil

handful of almonds but usually cashews

2-3

Started on the BK meals every day but if not then i eat beef sandwiches (home made) with some milk powder innit ( i know it tastes horrid)

banana

usually about 500 cals

5-6

1 weight gain shake

1 flax seed oil

pasta/ rdy meal

some item of fruit

some sweet thing like binoffi pie cas i need the fat

9-10

weight gain shake

2 weetabix

steak sandwhich pre prepared from earlier


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hope that is a good start for a diet, please guys i could really appreciate some advice to change and benefit from it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea that would make you gain weight for sure. I would like to see some greens in there though. I would also add some potatoes to it cause they can pack the weight on. Nice job. Oh if you can add some more fish, turkey,chicken, beef, or pork instead of one of the protein drinks then I think that would be best. Take some creatine with a dextrose sugar (grape juice) before and after your workouts and you are on your way to look like superjoolz

Good job Killerkeane


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks winger, that means a lot to me bro, i'm so excited in gaining weight. Im just never gonna stop, already i have that energy that i just cant live wihtout anymore. the only thing is is i dont use creatine or any other well known brand, well it is well known, but obviously does not pack the effect as the larger brands do. Should i invest in a proper supplement such as nlarge or just keep using what i am now?

Also i have another quesiton.

because i work late nite shifts, i usually get in very late on monday, tuesday and wednesdays. Next morning i get up very late in the afternoon messing up my diet. I have stopped doing htis lately, but iam so tired by 8:00am i just am too tired.

Because i am not eating and sticking to my diet plan, obviously i am not getting the caloric intake i need. BUT, because i am not working or thinking my body isnt actually burning any calories anyway. So would i get by, by missing the first meal at 7-8:00 am?? Thanks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I dont think it would hurt you. Dont forget, you are gaining some weight now so you are doing somthing right. Also it is kinda keeping your body guessing. That is a good thing.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, nice one wing, your a saviour

HALEJUAH


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Killerkeane
> 
> *ok, nice one wing, your a saviour*
> 
> ...


I dont know if I would go that far, but thanks.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

just checked hacksii's website out, thats a really nice thing he has done for your mom, looks like you celebrated her life in style, here in england people dwell and cry over the death of a person which i think is wrong. The life should be celebrated, when i die i want people to get so blind drunk and have a good time.

That really touched me what hacksii done


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Killerkeane
> 
> *just checked hacksii's website out, thats a really nice thing he has done for your mom, looks like you celebrated her life in style, here in england people dwell and cry over the death of a person which i think is wrong. The life should be celebrated, when i die i want people to get so blind drunk and have a good time. *
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. The one year is coming up and I think we are going to go back to Catalina Island and do it again. We had so much fun under the conditions. Thanks killerkeane!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol, looks like you had fun, looks really nice and sunny where you live, not like that in england  (((


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

By looking at the pics from the UK it does seem like you brits are a bit on the light side. Except for Big Paul


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by Killerkeane
> 
> *just checked hacksii's website out, thats a really nice thing he has done for your mom, looks like you celebrated her life in style, here in england people dwell and cry over the death of a person which i think is wrong. The life should be celebrated, when i die i want people to get so blind drunk and have a good time. *
> 
> ...


Thanks, she was a great woman and would do anything for just about anyone. But for her children she would do anythng for you and put you first. I do miss her and have dreams about her. It seems I always ask her questions in my dreams and she has answers.

Thanks. Touched me at work. Thanks again.


----------

